# acer aspire bios battery location



## gunner1711 (Jun 27, 2010)

hello peeps i have currently loss my bios password and cannot get to my start up utilitys menu (where i can change boot options etc) my computer was recently in for repair at some computer repair place and since it has been back i havent been able to go into my system start up utilitys menu. it keeps asking for a password i am presuming its a bios password as the screen says pheonix trustcore (tm) set up utilitys pheonix trustcore are a bios company and they arnt offering any advise to my problem. All i want to do is take my bios battery out of my laptop and leave it for 5 mins with no power so that it simply revert back to default settings.If any one nows where the bios battery is please advice. many thanks for any help 
my laptop is a 
acer aspire 5920 5A2G25MI
MODEL NUMBER ZD1
RUNNING ON WINDOWS VISTA HOME PREMIUM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FYI, just taking the battery won't reset a BIOS password on most laptops, it's a theft prevention measure.

In any case, perhaps you should see the TSG Rules.



> *Passwords* - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed., we no longer provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.


Closed


----------

